# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم السابع من يورو2008

## العالي عالي

*اتحاد الكرة الاوروبي ينفي الادعاءات الاعلامية حول أسبانيا ويورو 2012*


نفى الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم (يويفا) اليوم السبت صحة الادعاءات الاعلامية بأن رئيس الاتحاد ميشيل بلاتيني التقى بمسئولين أسبان لمناقشة إمكانية استضافة البلاد لمنافسات بطولة الامم الاوروبية المقبلة يورو 2012 .

وكانت بولندا وأوكرانيا قد فازتا بحق التنظيم المشترك ليورو 2012 ، ولكن اتحاد الكرة الأوروبي أعرب لاحقا عن قلقه بشأن استعدادات البطولة في أوكرانيا.

وأكد ويليام جيلارد مدير الاتصالات في اتحاد الكرة الاوروبي خلال مؤتمر صحفي وجيز لليويفا بفيينا اليوم السبت أنه لا يعرف شيئا عن مثل هذا اللقاء.

وقال جيلارد "إن رئيس اتحاد الكرة الاوروبي يلتقي بالمسئولين التنفيذيين طوال الوقت. توجد العديد من القصص التي تتناقلها وسائل الاعلام حول بطولة 2012 ، ولكنها ليس لها أي تأثير على الواقع. وقد قلنا إننا سنبدأ في مناقشة هذا الامر مع نهاية يورو 2008".

في الوقت نفسه ، أوضح جيلارد أنه لا توجد أي لوائح تحرم الدول التي ضمنت التأهل بالفعل للدور التالي من أي بطولة في أن تدفع بفريق يضم لاعبي الصف الثاني بمنتخبها خلال مباراتها الاخيرة بدور المجموعات.

وقال "من الواضح أنه عندما يضمن منتخب ما التأهل للدور التالي ، فمن المنتظر أن يدفع بفريق من الاحتياطيين (في مباراته الاخيرة بدور المجموعات). وهذا أمر منطقي لان الفريق المتأهل سيسعى لتجنيب لاعبيه الاساسيين التعرض للاصابة أو الحصول على بطاقات صفراء".

وأشار جيلارد إلى أن معظم المنتخبات تسعى دائما لحسم مسألة التأهل خلال مباراتيها الاوليين بدور المجموعات حتى لا تنتظر نتيجة مباراتها الثالثة ، لذلك فلا أحد يتوقع من المنتخب الذي ضمن التأهل أن يلعب بكامل قوته في مباراة تحصيل حاصل بالنسبة له.

وأضاف جيلارد "تذكروا أنه في البطولة السابقة ، كانت جمهورية التشيك قد ضمنت التأهل لدور الثمانية فدفعت بفريق الصف الثاني لديها في مباراتها أمام ألمانيا ، ومع ذلك فقد فازت التشيك باللقاء".

من ناحية أخرى ، أكد المسئول الاعلامي باتحاد الكرة الاوروبي فولفجانج آيشلر أن مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية نجحت من جديد في تحطيم الارقام القياسية في نسبة الحضور الجماهيري أمس الجمعة.

وقال آيشلر "استقبلت مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية 288 ألف زائر يوم الجمعة ، من بينهم 120 ألف شخص في بيرن. بينما وصل العدد الاجمالي لزائري مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية حتى الان إلى 7ر1 مليون شخص".

وأوضح آيشلر أنه لا يمكنه التعليق على انتقادات أصحاب منافذ البيع التجارية في مناطق الجماهير بسبب عدم وجود إقبال شرائي على منتجاتهم.

ولكنه قال "إن مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية مسئولة من المدن المضيفة لمباريات البطولة. ولكنني أؤكد بالفعل أن 20 منفذ بيع في فيينا قد أغلقوا وسيستعيد أصحابها أموالهم".



*الجماهير البرتغالية تتعاطف مع سويسرا لخروجها المبكر من يورو 2008*


عندما يلتقي المنتخب السويسري لكرة القدم غدا الاحد مع نظيره البرتغالي في مباراته الاخيرة ببطولة الامم الاوروبية "يورو 2008" ، يمكن للاعبي فريق البلد المضيف أن يتوقعوا تشجيعا كبيرا خلال المباراة ، ليس من الجماهير السويسرية وحسب وإنما من الجماهير البرتغالية أيضا.

فبعد خوض الجولتين الأوليين من منافسات المجموعة الاولى بالبطولة الاوروبية التي تشترك في استضافتها النمسا وسويسرا ، ضمن المنتخب البرتغالي بالفعل التأهل لدور الثمانية من البطولة. بينما ضمن المنتخب السويسري من جانبه توديع منافسات البطولة بعد مباراته الثالثة غدا.

ولكن المثير للدهشة أنه ليس الجماهير البرتغالية كلها كانت سعيدة بهذا الامر.

حيث قال المشجع البرتغالي جوزيه دا كوستا /19 عاما/ المقيم في جنيف "أشعر بحزن كبير من أجل سويسرا. فقد لعب منتخبها جيدا. وكنت أود لو واصلت مشوارها بالبطولة. ولكن ليس على حساب البرتغال بالتأكيد".

ولا شك في ولاء هذا الشاب لوطنه الام البرتغال. فقد نجح هو وصديق له في الحصول على تذكرتين لمباراة البرتغال السابقة بالبطولة أمام جمهورية التشيك يوم الاربعاء الماضي ، ودفع كل من الشابين بكل سرور 200 فرانك سويسري (190 دولارا) مقابل التذكرة الواحدة ، أي أكثر من ضعف الثمن الاصلي للتذكرة من أجل حضور المباراة.

كما لا يوجد أي شك في شعور الجماهير البرتغالية في سويسرا بفخر كبير لانتمائها إلى البرتغال ، وهذا ما كان واضحا عندما وصل المنتخب البرتغالي إلى مطار جنيف قبل انطلاق منافسات يورو 2008 ، فقد استقبله جمهور كبير يضم آلاف المشجعين.

وقال رئيس اتحاد الكرة البرتغالي جيلبرتو مادايل وقتها "كنا واثقين من أن استقبال الجالية البرتغالية في سويسرا لنا سيكون رائعا ولكن هذا الاستقبال فاق جميع توقعاتنا .. فما شاهدناه شيئا لا يمكن أن ننساه".

وكانت أعداد الجماهير المستقبلة لمنتخب البرتغال في جنيف كبيرة للغاية بفضل الجالية البرتغالية الضخمة بسويسرا. حيث يعيش 174 ألف برتغالي في سويسرا من بينهم 32 ألفا في جنيف وحدها. مما يجعل من البرتغاليين ثالث أكبر جالية أجنبية في سويسرا ، بعد الايطاليين ومواطني دولة يوغوسلافيا السابقة.

وفي الوقت الذي يشعر فيه برتغاليو سويسرا بفخر عميق تجاه بلدهم الام ، فإنهم يكنون المشاعر القوية أيضا للبلد الذي يعيشون فيه.

فقبل أيام قليلة من هزيمة المنتخب السويسري في مباراته الثانية بالبطولة أمام نظيره التركي ، كان حلم العديد من البرتغاليين المقيمين في سويسرا هو أن يجمع نهائي البطولة بين البرتغال وسويسرا ، برغم أن قرعة مباريات البطولة جعلت من مثل هذا اللقاء أمرا مستحيلا.

وقال أنطونيو بينييرو مدير أحد محال بيع الكتب في جنيف "أريد سويسرا والبرتغال في النهائي" معبرا عن الامنية التي يشترك فيها العديد من مواطنيه البرتغاليين في سويسرا.

ويعيش بينييرو في سويسرا منذ أكثر من 20 عاما ، حيث هاجر من البرتغال إلى هناك في ثمانينات القرن الماضي شأنه في ذلك شأن العديد من البرتغاليين الاخرين.

وهو الان يدير محلا لبيع الكتب يطلق عليه اسم "كامويس" تيمنا بأشهر شاعر وكاتب برتغالي. ولديه تذاكر لجميع مباريات البطولة وصولا إلى النهائي ، باستثناء مباراة البرتغال الاولى حيث يقول بينييرو "لم أتمكن من حضور هذه المباراة ، ولكنني سأحضر جميع المباريات الاخرى".

وفي مقهى "هافانا كافيه" بجنيف وضع صاحب المقهى البرتغالي شاشة عرض عملاقة من أجل الزبائن الذين عادة ما يكون أغلبهم من البرتغاليين.

وقال مانويل فيتورينو أحد العاملين في المقهى قبل انطلاق منافسات يورو 2008 يوم السبت الماضي "إنني أجنبي في سويسرا وقد أصبحت أجنبيا في البرتغال أيضا الان".

أما بينييرو فقد توقع قبل أسبوعين فوز البرتغال على تركيا وجمهورية التشيك ولكنه توقع الهزيمة أمام سويسرا قائلا "إننا لا نحقق نتائج جيدة أبدا أمام المنتخب السويسري".

وقد ثبتت صحة توقعات بينييرو حتى الان ، في الوقت الذي لم تعد فيه سويسرا تمثل أي تهديد على استمرار البرتغال في البطولة مما قد يغري المنتخب البرتغالي على إظهار بعض الكرم تجاه البلد المضيف غدا.

وبعدما حولت الجماهير البرتغالية شوارع جنيف الوقورة إلى حفل جماعي صاخب مرتين حتى الان منذ انطلاق يورو 2008 ، فهل تشهد بازل الحفل البرتغالي الثالث غدا؟

ويقول البرتغالي فرانسيسكو كارمو "أريد أن تنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي".

بينما رد صديقه دا كوستا قائلا "من الصعب التنبؤ بالنتيجة. فالبرتغال لن تلعب بتشكيلها الاساسي يوم الاحد ، لذلك يصعب توقع مستوى أدائها. قد تنتهي المباراة لمصلحة أي فريق من الاثنين"



*اعتقال مثيري شغب ألمان على الحدود السويسرية الفرنسية*

أعلن مسئولون اليوم السبت عن قيام حرس الحدود السويسري باعتقال ستة مشجعين كرة قدم ألمان من مثيري الشغب على الطريق السريع على الحدود السويسرية الفرنسية بمدينة بازل.


وتتراوح أعمار المعتقلين الستة ، الذين تم التعرف عليهم بناء على المعلومات الواردة من ألمانيا عن مثيري الشغب بالبلاد ، بين 23 و33 عاما. وقد جرى اعتقالهم على الحدود قبل مباراتي المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة الامم الاوروبية الحالية "يورو 2008" اللتين جرتاأمس الجمعة بسويسرا.


وعثر بحوزة المعتقلين الست على سكينين وعدد من واقي الاسنان والقفازات المبطنة. وقد تم تسليمهم إلى السلطات الالمانية.




*الهولنديون يكتشفون أن اللون البرتقالي يعني "استعدوا"*

وضع منظمو بطولة الامم الاوروبية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008" إشارات ضوئية مرورية جديدة لمساعدتهم على السيطرة على الاعداد الغفيرة للجماهير التي كانت تعبر جسرا على نهر "ريفر آر" في مدينة بيرن السويسرية قبل مباراة هولندا وفرنسا ضمن منافسات البطولة الاوروبية.

وذكرت الاذاعة السويسرية اليوم السبت أن الضوء الاحمر كان يعني جلوس الجماهير ، والضوء البرتقالي يعني أن بإمكانهم الوقوف استعدادا للحركة ، أما الضوء الاخضر فيعني تحركهم إلى الأمام.

وقام الضباط السويسريون بنتظيم مرور مجموعات الجماهير الكبيرة بعناية حيث عملوا على التأكد من الالتزام الشديد من الجميع بالاشارات الضوئية لتجنب حدوث تزاحم أو تكدس.

وقال احد المشجعين الهولنديين "لن تروا مثل هذه الاجراءات أبدا من جديد".

وكان أكثر من مئة ألف مشجع قد ذهبوا لمشاهدة مباراة هولندا مع فرنسا أمس الجمعة ، من بينهم نحو 50 ألف مشجع هولندي.

ووضعت شاشة تليفزيونية عملاقة أخرى لعرض المباراة في ميدان "كورنهاوزبلاتز" الذي يستوعب 15 ألف شخص ، حيث امتلآ الميدان عن آخره بالجماهير وقت المباراة. كما امتلآت منطقتي التجمعات الجماهيرية الأخرى في بيرن واللتين تستوعبان 25 ألف شخص آخرين عن آخرهما أيضا.

وفي مدينة زيورخ التي استضافت مباراة إيطاليا مع رومانيا ، تجمع نحو 70 ألف مشجع لمشاهدة المباراة من بينهم 35 ألف شخص تقريبا في مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية.






*مصادمات في زيورخ عقب مباراة إيطاليا ورومانيا بيورو 2008
*
ذكرت وكالة الانباء السويسرية اليوم السبت أن رجلا سويسرا يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما تعرض لاصابات طفيفة في الرأس بعد اندلاع عدد من المشاحنات في زيورخ ليلة أمس الجمعة عقب مباراة إيطاليا مع رومانيا ببطولة الامم الاوروبية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008" المقامة في النمسا وسويسرا حاليا.

وذكرت شرطة زيورخ أن الرجل السويسري أصيب بعد تعرض رأسه لضربة بألة حادة ، وقد نقل لتلقي العلاج في المستشفى. وأوضحت الشرطة أن ليلة أمس كانت الاكثر زخرا بالاحداث حتى الان منذ انطلاق منافسات البطولة الاوروبية.

وبدأ مساء أمس بهدوء ولكن الوضع ساء مع اندلاع عدد من المشاجرات التي أسفرت عن إصابة بضعة أشخاص. كما احتجزت الشرطة عددا من الاشخاص.

وكان نحو 35 ألف شخص قد احتشدوا في مناطق التجمعات الجماهيرية لمشاهدة مباراة إيطاليا مع رومانيا التي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي 1/1 في ساعة مبكرة من مساء أمس وتلتها مباراة المجموعة الثالثة الاخرى بيورو 2008 بين هولندا وفرنسا.




*التشيك وتركيا تتنافسان على بطاقة التأهل لربع نهائي يورو 2008*

تشهد مدينة جنيف السويسرية غدا الاحد صراعا محتدما بين منتخبي جمهورية التشيك وتركيا لكرة القدم على بطاقة التأهل لدور الثمانية من بطولة الامم الاوروبية "يورو 2008".

وسيتأهل الفائز من هذه المباراة إلى دور الثمانية من المجموعة الاولى بوصفه وصيفا للمنتخب البرتغالي (الفائز بالمجموعة) حيث سيلتقي في دور الثمانية مع منتخب كرواتيا ، أول المجموعة الثانية بالبطولة.

ويغلب طابع مواجهات أدوار خروج المغلوب على مباراة التشيك وتركيا غدا. حيث يتساوى طرفا المباراة في رصيد النقاط وفارق الاهداف وعدد الاهداف التي سجلها كل فريق مما قد يدفع بالمباراة إلى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية إذا انتهى وقتها الاصلي بالتعادل ، وذلك وفقا للائحة الجديدة التي أقرها اتحاد الكرة الأوروبي.

وقال كاريل بروكنر مدرب المنتخب التشيكي "إنها مباراة يغلب عليها طابع النهائي ، ونريد الفوز بها خلال الوقت الاصلي دون اللجوء لضربات الجزاء".

وأضاف بروكنر "يجب أن نلعب بالمستوى الذي لعبنا به في الشوط الاول من مباراتنا أمام البرتغال. ونعرف أن المباراة قد تحسم عن طريق ضربات الجواء ، وسنتدرب عليها في كل الاحوال".

وكانت التشيك قد خسرت من البرتغال 1/3 في مباراتها السابقة يوم الاربعاء الماضي ، بينما وضع هدف أردان توران الذي سجله لتركيا في الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع بمباراتها أمام سويسرا بلاده في منزلة واحدة مع التشيك بترتيب المجموعة الأولى.

وقال بروكنر "المنتخب التركي فريق قوي فعلا ويستطيع التغلب على أي فريق آخر ، ولكننا نعرف منافسنا جيدا ونحن مستعدون لمواجهته".

وكان المدرب التشيكي متكتما فيما يتعلق بإمكانية إدخال تغييرات على تشكيل الفريق بعدما فضل الدفع بالمهاجم المخضرم ميلان باروش على مواطنه العملاق يان كولر في مباراة البرتغال. وقال بروكنر "لدينا عدة خيارات" في إشارة إلى إمكانية الدفع بكلا اللاعبين سويا.

ولا شك في أن لاعبي التشيك يشعرون بأنهم لديهم مبررات قوية لقلقهم من لائحة ضربات الجزاء الجديدة ، حيث سبق لهم الخسارة في بطولات أوروبية سابقة نتيجة تغيير لوائح البطولة.

ففي نهائي بطولة أوروبا عام 1996 ، خسرت التشيك من ألمانيا عن طريق لائحة "الهدف الذهبي" التي كانت تطبق للمرة الاولى آنذاك. كما خسرت التشيك من اليونان في قبل نهائي بطولة يورو 2004 نتيجة للائحة "الهدف الفضي" التي ألغي العمل بها بعد تلك البطولة مباشرة.

ولكن التاريخ يقف إلى جانب التشيك في مباراة الغد ، ففي ال14 مباراة السابقة التي جمعت بين التشيك وتركيا فازت التشيك عشر مرات ولم تخسر سوى مرة واحدة.

في الوقت نفسه ، وبينما لم تلعب تركيا أي ضربات جزاء حاسمة في مباراة مهمة ، تغلبت جمهورية التشيك على فرنسا 6/5 في قبل نهائي يورو 1996 ، وتغلبت تشيكوسلوفاكيا السابقة على ألمانيا الغربية 5/3 في نهائي بطولة أوروبا عام 1976 وعلى فرنسا أيضا 9/8 في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث عام 1980 ، وهو سجل مشرف لاداء التشيك في ضربات الجزاء حيث نجحت في الفوز بها في المرات الثلاث التي لعبتها في بطولة أوروبا ، مسجلة جميع ضرباتها العشرين.

ولكن الاتراك أيضا عاقدون العزم على إنهاء المباراة دون اللجوء لضربات الجزاء. حيث قال لاعب خط وسط المنتخب التركي حامد ألتينتوب "إذا لعبنا كما فعلنا في الشوط الثاني من مباراتنا أمام البرتغال ، فلن نخشى شيئا وقتها".

من ناحية أخرى وبعدما ضمنت البرتغال صدارة المجموعة الاولى بالفعل ، أصبح لدى مدربها البرازيلي لويز فيليبي سكولاري إمكانية الدفع بفريق من الاحتياطيين أمام سويسرا في مباراته الاخيرة بدور المجموعات غدا.

ولا يوجد هدف آخر أمام البلد المضيف للعب من أجله أمام البرتغال بخلاف حفظ ماء الوجه بعدما تأكد خروج سويسرا من البطولة بهزيمتها أمام جمهورية التشيك وتركيا.

وأكد باتريك مويلر مدافع سويسرا أن منتخب بلاده سيبذل قصارى جهده لتحقيق فوز شرفي غدا ، ولكنه حذر من أن المباراة لن تكون أسهل عندما تدفع البرتغال بصفها الثاني من اللاعبين.

وقال مويلر إن لاعبي البرتغال الاحتياطيين سيعملون على إثبات كفاءاتهم غدا من أجل المنافسة على مكان بالتشكيل الاساسي لمنتخب بلادهم.

وأضاف "إذا لعبت البرتغال باحتياطييها ، فقد يزيد هذا الامر من صعوبة المباراة. فاللاعبون الجالسون على مقاعد البدلاء يريدون إظهار قدراتهم حتى يتمكنوا من نزول الملعب من جديد".

في الوقت نفسه ، يسعى لاعبو سويسرا لتوديع مدربهم كويبي كون على نحو جيد ، حيث سيترك كون المنصب الذي شغله بالمنتخب السويسري طيلة سبعة أعوام بعد يورو 2008 وسيحل محله الالماني أوتمار هيتزفيلد



*بطلة العالم إيطاليا تأمل في الخروج من عنق الزجاجة بيورو 2008
*
مازال الطريق لعبور دور المجموعات وصولا إلى بر الامان شاقا ومحفوفا بالمخاطر بالنسبة لابطال العالم الايطاليين بعد تعادلهم 1/1 مساء أمس الجمعة أمام رومانيا في مباراتهم الثانية ببطولة الامم الاوروبية الحالية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008".

وأصبح موقف إيطاليا حاليا في المجموعة الثالثة بالبطولة الاوروبية هو "الفوضى العارمة" على حد تعبير صحيفة "لا جازيتا ديللو سبورت" الايطالية اليوم السبت ، حيث تنتظر أبطال العالم مواجهة مصيرية أخرى أمام جارتهم فرنسا يوم الثلاثاء المقبل لتحديد الفريق الاخر الذي سينضم إلى هولندا في التأهل لدور الثمانية بيورو 2008 من المجموعة الثالثة.

وبعدما منيت إيطاليا بهزيمة مدوية بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة من هولندا في مباراتها الافتتاحية بالبطولة ، تحسن المنتخب الايطالي قليلا في مباراته الثانية بالبطولة أمام رومانيا ليتعادل 1/1 أمس الجمعة في لقاء وصفته صحيفة "لا ريبوبليكا" بأن أهم ما ميزه هو "الاخطاء والحظ السيء والقديس بوفون".

فبخلاف حصوله على أعلى الدرجات من جديد في تقييم لاعبي المباراة ، قد يكون بوفون في طريقه للفوز بمعاملة القديسين بعدما تصدى لضربة جزاء من المهاجم الروماني أدريان موتو ، كانت كفيله بإقصاء أبطال العالم من منافسات يورو 2008 قبل لعب مباراتهم الثالثة الاخيرة بدور المجموعات.

وعلق بوفون على نجاحه في التصدي لتسديدة موتو التي اصطدمت بيده ثم قدمه قائلا "لقد حالفني الحظ في التصدي لضربة الجزاء"

وأكد بوفون أن إيطاليا قدمت "أداء جيدا هذه المرة ، وكان التعادل نتيجة ظالمة بالنسبة لنا".

بينما ظلت درجات تقييم المدرب الايطالي روبرتو دونادوني منخفضة بسبب افتقاد فريقه لخطة لعب مقنعة والتنظيم المطلوب برغم أن المنتخب الايطالي يضم بين صفوفه نخبة من اللاعبين الموهوبين مثل أليساندرو ديل بييرو ودانييلي دي روسي وفابيو جروسو.

وركزت التعليقات الفنية على المباراة على التمريرات الطويلة العديدة التي كانت تنقل الكرة مباشرة من نصف الملعب إلى منطقة جزاء رومانيا والتي لم تسفر سوى عن هدف غير محتسب للوكا توني بسبب قرار حكم المباراة المشكوك في صحته باحتساب تسلل ضد المهاجم الايطالي.

ومن المرجح أن تظل الحياة قاسية في بطولة يورو 2008 على الجماهير الايطالية بعدما بدا العديد من أبطال فريقهم المشاهير وكأنهم قد فقدوا مستواهم المذهل الذي ظهروا به خلال مشوار إيطاليا الناجح ببطولة كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.

فالمدافع الموهوب جانلوكا زامبروتا لم يكن له تأثير واضح على الجانب الايمن من الملعب ، كما أنه كان السبب في إحراز موتو هدف التقدم لرومانيا عندما وقع في خطأ قاتل بتمرير كرة رأسية غريبة للمهاجم الروماني أمام مرمى إيطاليا.

أما صانع الالعاب أندريا بيرلو فلم يكن أداؤه إبداعيا أمس ، كما أنه لم يلق الدعم الكافي من زميليه بخط الوسط ماورو كامورانيزي وسيموني بيروتا.

وأخيرا أحرز المنتخب الايطالي هدفه الوحيد في مباراتين بيورو 2008 عن طريق تعاون لاعبي قلب دفاع الفريق جورجيو كييلليني وكريستيان بانوتشي عندما تابع هذا الاخير تمريرة كييلليني القصيرة أمام مرمى رومانيا محرزا هدف التعادل في مباراة أمس.

ولم يثمر مجهود ثنائي هجوم إيطاليا لوكا توني أو ديلبييرو عن أي نتيجة إيجابية برغم تربعهما على رأس قوائم التهديف في مسابقتي الدوري الالماني والايطالي على الترتيب.

وحتى يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ، ستشغل الجماهير الايطالية نفسها بدراسة جميع السيناريوهات المتوقعة ولوائح اتحاد الكرة الاوروبي إلى جانب القيام بجميع الحسابات التي قد تضع فريقها في دور الثمانية بيورو 2008 .

فقد تأهلت هولندا بالفعل بتصدرها للمجموعة برصيد ست نقاط. وتليها في الترتيب حاليا رومانيا في المركز الثاني برصيد نقطتين من تعادلين ثم إيطاليا وفرنسا ولكل منهما نقطة واحدة.

ويكفي إيطاليا التعادل بأي نتيجة إيجابية أمام فرنسا للتأهل لدور الثمانية بشرط فوز هولندا ، التي سحقت فرنسا أمس 4/1 ، على رومانيا في مباراة المجموعة الثالثة الاخرى.

وقد تتأهل إيطاليا لدور الثمانية بالتعادل السلبي أيضا مع فرنسا ، ولكن بناء على نتيجة مباراة هولندا ورومانيا.

ولكن إذا فازت رومانيا على هولندا ، فسيعني هذا الامر عودة إيطاليا مبكرا إلى ديارها حتى إذا تغلبت على فرنسا.

وأشار المتفائلون بالحسابات من الجماهير الايطالية إلى أن آخر مرة تغلبت فيها إيطاليا على فرنسا ، بعيدا عن نهائي كأس العالم 2006 الذي حسمته ضربات الجزاء ، كانت قبل 30 عاما. وهي المدة نفسها التى انتظرها الهولنديون قبل أن يتمكنوا أخيرا من تحقيق الفوز على إيطاليا يوم الاثنين الماضي.




*النمساوي هارنيك يثير غضب مدربه بعد تصريحاته بشأن ألمانيا*

أثار المهاجم النمساوي مارتين هارنيك غضب مدربه بعد التصريحات التي أدلى بها بشأن المنتخب الألماني قبل المباراة التي تجمع بين النمسا وألمانيا في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا بعد غد الاثنين في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول (دور المجموعات) من نهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

ويواجه المنتخب النمساوي مهمة في غاية الصعوبة للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) حيث لا يحتاج فقط إلى الفوز على نظيره الألماني وإنما يحتاج أيضا إلى هزيمة المنتخب البولندي أو تعادله مع نظيره الكرواتي في المباراة التي تجمع بين الفريقين في اليوم نفسه.

أما في حالة فوز المنتخب البولندي على نظيره الكرواتي بفارق أهداف كبير فإن ذلك سيعني نهاية مشوار النمسا في البطولة الأوروبية التي تختتم فعالياتها في 29 حزيران/يونيو الحالي.

أما المنتخب الألماني فيحتاج إلى التعادل فقط أو الفوز بأي نتيجة للحاق بكرواتيا في الدور الثاني حيث يحتل المنتخب الكرواتي الصدارة برصيد ست نقاط وبفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام ألمانيا. بينما يحتل منتخبا النمسا وبولندا المركزين الثالث والرابع برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل منهما.

وتحدث هارنيك /21 عاما/ ، المولود في ألمانيا والذي لم يسبق له اللعب في النمسا ، بشكل صريح بعدما تعادل المنتخب النمساوي مع نظيره البولندي 1/1 في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة ليحافظ على أمله في البقاء بالبطولة المقامة على أرضه.

وألمح هارنيك إلى أن المنتخب الألماني يجب أن يخشى ملاقاة منتخب البلد المضيف.

ولدى سماعه ذلك ، قال جوزيف هايكرشبرجر المدير الفني للمنتخب النمساوي إنه سيكون له وقفة مع هارنيك مهاجم فريق فيردر بريمن الألماني.

وقال هايكرشبرجر "يجب أن تكون لي وقفة معه . لم أكن راضيا أيضا عن الطريقة التي كان يستعد بها لمباراة بولندا.. إنها لم تكن طريقة استعداد لاعب محترف ".

وتحدث هارنيك بصراحة أيضا عقب المباراة أمام بولندا والتي أهدر خلالها المنتخب النمساوي ست فرص ثمينة قبل أن ينتزع هدف التعادل من ضربة جزاء في الوقت القاتل.

وانفرد هارنيك بحارس المرمى البولندي آرتور بوروك وأتيحت أمامه فرصة رائعة للتسجيل لكن الأخير تصدى للكرة وأنقذ بلاده من هدف محقق.

وبعد دقائق قليلة أتيحت فرصة أخرى أمام هارنيك حيث كان المرمى خاليا أمامه نظرا لسقوط بوروك على الأرض لكنه لم يستطع هز الشباك.

وقال هارنيك عقب المباراة "أهدرنا فرصا عديدة. لا يمكن إرجاع السبب في ذلك إلى سوء الحظ أو إلى أي شيء من هذا القبيل. فهذه الأعذار استخدمت بشكل كاف الآن. ولا يمكننا استخدامها أكثر من ذلك. المسألة ترجع إلى افتقاد الحسم أمام المرمى".

وأضاف "لا أريد أن أستثني نفسي. أتيحت أمامي الفرص أيضا وأهدرتها وهذا ضاعف حزني بعدما أخفقنا في الفوز بالمباراة".

ويأمل هارنيك ، الذي يحمل الجنسيتين الألمانية والنمساوية وسجل في الظهور الأول له مع كل من فيردر بريمن والمنتخب النمساوي ، تحقيق نتيجة أفضل أمام منتخب البلد التي ولد بها.

كذلك يسعى هارنيك ، الذي شارك مع المنتخب النمساوي أكثر مما لعب للفريق الأول بفيردر بريمن ، إلى استغلال البطولة الحالية كي يحوز على إعجاب الأندية الأوروبية ويدعم فرصته في المشاركة خلال الموسم الكروي المقبل.

ولكن لم يتضح حتى الآن ما إذا كان هايكرشبرجر سيمنحه فرصة المشاركة في مباراة ألمانيا أم لا.



*يورو 2008 تشهد عودة ديكو لقمة الكرة العالمية*

شيء واحد اتضح من خلال المباراتين اللتين خاضتهما البرتغال حتى الآن في كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا ، وهو عودة لويس أندرسون دا سوزا "ديكو" إلى قمة الكرة العالمية.

وقال كارل بروكنر المدير الفني للمنتخب التشيكي "إنه (ديكو) عقل المنتخب البرتغالي. إنه لاعب ذو كفاءة عالية ويعرف كيف يتحمل المسئولية".

وعاد ديكو ، المولود في البرازيل والذي يبلغ قريبا 31 عاما ، إلى أفضل مستوياته بعد موسم مخيب للأمال مع برشلونة الأسباني عانى خلاله من إصابة في الأوتار ووضع اسمه ضمن قائمة اللاعبين الذين يرغب برشلونة في الاستغناء عن خدماتهم الموسم المقبل.

ويعرف ديكو بذكائه الذي يستخدمه بشكل صحيح وقدرته على خلق مساحات بالكرة أو بدونها وقدرته على زيادة الضغط في اللحظات المناسبة وشجاعته في المجازفة رغم أنه يخطئ أحيانا ، الإمكانيات التي جعلته دعامة أساسية بالمنتخب البرتغالي ومحل إعجاب من قبل المشجعين.

وقال لويس فيليبي سكولاري المدير الفني للمنتخب البرتغالي "لا أحد يكافح مثل ديكو. من السهل للغاية لعب كرة القدم دون أي محاولات ودون أي مجازفة. وهذا هو سبب اعتزازي بديكو أكثر من أي لاعب كرة قدم آخر.

وكان البرازيلي سكولاري قد استدعى ديكو للمشاركة مع المنتخب في البطولة الحالية رغم الانتقادات الكثيرة التي وجهت له.

ولكن المدرب لم يكن وراء نجاح ديكو في الماضي فقط ولكنه وراء نجاحه في الحاضر وربما في المستقبل أيضا ، إذا صدقت الشائعات التي تحوم حول أن سكولاري يرغب انتقال ديكو لصفوف تشيلسي الإنجليزي الذي سيتولى المدرب البرازيلي مسئوليته ابتداء من أول تموز/يوليو المقبل.

وقال سكولاري "(ديكو) في ناديه لم يكن لديه وقت للتعافي كما يجب وقد تراكمت عليه الإصابات. أما نحن (المنتخب) فإننا نعتني به.

ومنذ انضمامه لمعسكر المنتخب البرتغالي في فيسيو قبيل انطلاق يورو 2008 ، يخضع ديكو لبرنامج خاص من قبل أطباء المنتخب ومتخصصي العلاج الطبيعي حيث يخضع للتدليك وتدريبات خاصة مع العناية الفائقة به.

وقال لاعب خط الوسط ديكو "هذا الموسم كان صعبا للغاية بالنسبة لي. لم أملك الوقت للتعافي بشكل جيد. كنت بعيدا عن الإيقاع التنافسي وقد تحسنت تدريجيا. الشيء المهم هو أنني أشعر بحال جيد.

وأضاف ديكو "مع المنتخب البرتغالي يمكنني اللعب بحرية أكثر من التي ألعب بها مع برشلونة لأن (أرماندو) بيتيت و(جواو) موتينهو يؤمنان ظهري.

من ناحية أخرى لا تقتصر أهمية ديكو على أدائه بالملعب حيث يعد أيضا قائدا للفريق من الناحية الإنسانية والرياضية.

وقال باولو فيريرا الذي يرتبط بعلاقة صداقة مع ديكو منذ أن أحرزا معا لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا عام 2004 مع فريق بورتو البرتغالي "إنه دائما في حالة مزاحية جيدة ، دائما ما يتحدث مع اللاعبين.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن ديكو له تأثير واضح على زملائه اللاعبين ، وقد تحدث كثيرا إلى مواطنه كريستيانو رونالدو خلال استعدادات المنتخب البرتغالي للمباراة التي فاز فيها على نظيره التشيكي 3/1 يوم الأربعاء الماضي.

وقال ديكو عن تلك الحوارات في وقت لاحق "إننا بحاجة ملحة إلى ذلك في اللعب الهجومي. إنه (رونالدو) دائما ما يحب الاستحواذ على الكرة لكن يجب عليه أن يكون صبورا شيئا ما لأننا نحتاج إلى انفراداته.

ووسط الشائعات التي تحوم حول انتقال ديكو إلى تشيلسي للعب تحت قيادة سكولاري أو انضمامه إلى إنتر ميلان الإيطالي للعب تحت قيادة المدرب البرتغالي الآخر جوزيه مورينيو المدرب السابق لبورتو ، يفضل ديكو التركيز حاليا مع منتخب بلاده في يورو 2008 .

وقال ديكو "إنني هنا من أجل المجد.

----------

